
How I Built and Launched a Product in 14 Hours - asimjalis
https://www.indiehackers.com/article/how-i-built-and-launched-a-product-in-14-hours-e90daa28e7
======
feep
14 hours?

11 years ago "Show and Tell YC: Built a webapp in ~14 hours":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=237544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=237544)

